# DIY Iowa public hunt



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

Me and few buddies were thinking about doing a DIY public land hunt in iowa. I'm just curious how hard it was to actually get tags as a non resident. I know you need preference points but was wondering how many years worth it typically takes to get your tags. We plan on registering as a group as well, would that possibly make it tougher? As of now I'm assuming this trip would be atleast 2 years out. We're considering going for zone 7 or 8 if that makes much difference.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know about those zones. If you wanted 4, 5, or 6 it's been taking 3 points, so you would draw on the 4th year. That's for bow, not sure about gun season.

Check the Iowa DNR website. Pretty much everything you want to know is on there. You can look at how many points it takes to draw in certain zones for a particular season.

You don't need to apply as a party until the year you want to go. Just make sure everyone buys a point every spring.

This year will be my 4th trip out there to bow hunt. First time DIY on public land so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea I actually just seen that I was able to view draw results. We are hoping to go for the 2019 bow season. Best of luck to you on your hunt.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Also the public land hunting atlas is pretty good. We've hunted zone 5 with an outfitter before. Trying something new this year on our own.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Been to zone 5 a few times. Took 2 years. Have heard that it's been taking only one. Not sure how accurate that is. That's for gun 1. Be aware that during gun season it's a deer drive everyday, everywhere. Can almost tell time be it


----------



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm planning on going for bow. Looking at 7 or 8. Also I'm looking for some clarity on the points system. I do plan on calling the DNR for sure but I was wondering... for example, say I bought a point for this year, and a point for 2018. Now say I also applied for a license after I purchased that second point. Would that give me two points towards the draw or just 1 because points don't accumulate until after the purchase period?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I hunt in zone 4 , it will take 2 or 3 to draw a bow, ... to answer your question u will only have one , u can not buy a point and apply in the same year , it's been taking 1 point to draw a gun tag in zone 4 now


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's last draw


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

U have a little chance to get zone 7 or 8 with one point, if u apply for tag and don't get it u automatically get a point , they keep the 50$ out of your $ , cost around 575$ to apply


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

pigeon said:


> U have a little chance to get zone 7 or 8 with one point, if u apply for tag and don't get it u automatically get a point , they keep the 50$ out of your $ , cost around 575$ to apply


So you pay 50$ every time you put in for a point? And it's 575$ total once you draw?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is the Iowa DNR Non-Resident Application guide:

Nonresident Deer Application Guide

I got 3 preference points in 2012, 2013 & 2014. Just checked on-line and they are still good. I've already booked an Illinois archery hunt for this year and a Colorado elk hunt for next year. I think I will start planning for the Iowa hunt for 2019. I will be watching this thread as of right now I don't have a clue on where I want to hunt.


----------



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm planning on 2019 as well, by that time though I'll only have 2 points so I'll probably be shooting for zone 7 maybe 8.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm planning on this year in zone 4 for archery, we will be heading out there in the next few weeks shed hunting . We have 3 points


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> So you pay 50$ every time you put in for a point? And it's 575$ total once you draw?


Yes , so if your bow hunting u will have around 700$ when u get your tag , 150 to 200$ in points


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

pigeon said:


> Yes , so if your bow hunting u will have around 700$ when u get your tag , 150 to 200$ in points


That is correct. We have 3 points also and will draw this year. We will be there November 3 thru 12.


----------



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

Out of curiosity, has anybody hunted zone 7 or 8? Just got some general questions regarding some of the public lands.


----------



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

Also, what other fees are included when buying tags? I see the 426, 112, and 13 for your general/anterless, hunting license, and habitat fees. Excluding the cost of points, do any other charges apply or is the 556 your end cost?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

antzilla said:


> Also, what other fees are included when buying tags? I see the 426, 112, and 13 for your general/anterless, hunting license, and habitat fees. Excluding the cost of points, do any other charges apply or is the 556 your end cost?


Yes they have a 7 or 8 $ convenience fee for doing it online so around 564$


----------



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

Always a convenience fee. Lol


----------



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone ever hunt in zone 3? Just realized that we would be able to draw there by 2019. Looks like a low quota of tag, is the deer population in that zone not as healthy?


----------

